# Anabolics



## JIMMYLINE (Aug 8, 2016)

I am a 43 year old man with a lot of bodybuilding history.   When I was in my 20s I was able to recover quickly.  Now, I am making gains, but with age my recovery time isn't like it used to be.  I really want to add bulk.   I personally think it's crap that the government is cracking down on anabolic steroid use.  It's nobody's business.   I am looking for something to add bulk, but I don't want to get "caught."  They are difficult to find due to legal crackdown.  I just want to do a cycle but don't want problems from law enforcement.  What is the best way to get the stuff I need without wearing handcuffs & seriously damaging my reputation?   This is about as blunt and honest of a post I can make.


----------



## brazey (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

